
Has temporary flood protection made from ice ever been tried? - honestoHeminway
I had a discussion with my father last week, about flood barriers made from ice, carbon fibres and cooling pipes. Would this work?
In my opinion it would float away and could never be as structural sound as a concrete barrier. But i would gladly accept any oppossing opionion that has evidence going for it.
======
twobyfour
It would float (thus be useless), melt quickly in any non-arctic waters, and
would take a ridiculous amount of energy to make.

~~~
observation
Since you asked: [http://quotulatiousness.ca/blog/2016/11/08/voxsplaining-
vox/](http://quotulatiousness.ca/blog/2016/11/08/voxsplaining-vox/)

